
This is why the mobile web is dying - gtabx
Guide to viewing news on mobile:<p>1. Open site
2. Deny request to download app
3. Do not allow for geo request
4. Close pop up ad
5. Throw phone<p>c (@Percival)
======
irascible
Funny that you post this to hacker news, which arguably is the ONE site that
could actually use a mobile app, because the web version is a pile of shit.

------
10dpd
The mobile web is dying? According to who?

~~~
gtabx
According to this quick example [http://advice.interviewed.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/IMG...](http://advice.interviewed.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/IMG_0869-576x1024.png)

